
Paul Bernays Lectures - weinzierl
https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=4301
======
ilaksh
There is another important Bernays named Edward.

~~~
dredmorbius
They share a great grandfather, Swiss rabbi Isaac ben Jacob Bernays.

